# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο5

## Spark

Βλέπετε το φωτιστικό εφε που δημιουργει το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα επάνω σε κομμάτι μάρμαρο σκαλισμένο με το σχημα της σπείρας. το κρυσταλο χαλαζια σε μορφη πυραμίδας διαχέει το φως απο τις 6 LED που οδηγουνται απο το ολοκληρωμένο TL082. αυτό δημιουργει τριγωνική κυματομορφή ειναι δηλαδη triangle waveform generator, το τρανσιστορ BC337 ενισχυει το ρευμα που δεχονται οι LED.
 την κυματομορφή ρυθμίζει ενα τριμερ 100Κ.
η τροφοδοσία ειναι 9V DC μπορει να λειτουργει απο 6V, η καταναλωση με 6 LED ειναι 140mA

οι δυο πέτρες το μάρμαρο και ο χαλαζίας ειναι αρχαιες δηλαδή μερικών χιλιάδων ετών, υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν





Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61369 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61370 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61371

----------

Lord Vek (19-12-15)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Ωράια μουσική. Τι είναι? (Η μουσική...)

----------


## Spark

Spiral
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiral...gelis_album%29

ΡΕΙ

----------


## navar

σας έσκισε ο Σπυράκος σήμερα !!! γατακια !!!!

----------


## 744

Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση. Η μουσική επιλογή ήταν εξαιρετική. 5 like!

Μου θύμισε την εποχή που ο 744 έκανε τις κλήσεις του με την υπόκρουση του Dervish D..! Ωραίες εποχές!

Νομίζω ότι τα ψηφιακά synth έχουν απίστευτες δυνατότητες σήμερα, αλλά τον ζεστό αυθεντικό ήχο του αναλογικού που έβγαζε ο Βαγγέλης και ο J.M. Jarre δεν τον φτάνουν.

Μπράβο Σπύρο.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Ωραία μουσική. Τι είναι? (Η μουσική...)



Βαγγέλης Παπαθανασίου ! ! ! & *bonus track*
(γατάκια Γερμανοί)

----------


## genesis

...και τι επίδραση έχει αυτό στις γυναίκες είπαμε?... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Spark

> ...και τι επίδραση έχει αυτό στις γυναίκες είπαμε?...



οταν το βλεπουν οι γυναικες τρελαίνονται και πίνουν χάπια Διακόσμηση2016 για να συνέλθουν

το ίδιο κύκλωμα θα παρουσιασω ως κατασκευή "γεννητρια τριγωνικής κυματομορφης" για να υπαρχουν επιλογες και εκτος διακόσμησης

----------


## kougianos

Υπέροχο!! Με μια ξύλινη βάση το φανταζομαι.. τέλειο.

Καλά.. ο Παπαθανασίου είναι η ζωντανή απόδειξη πως υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι.. δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς η μουσική που φτιάχνει! (έτσι θα σκέφτηκαν και στη NASA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTHDa6Akqvo

----------


## Spark

και αυτο ειναι κατάλληλο, Alpha του κορυφαίου Ελληνα συνθέτη Βαγγελη Παπαθανασίου

----------


## kougianos

Για να δώσω ιδέες για ηχητικό background... 
Θα ταίριαζε πιστεύω και ο Γιαννάκης,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puPifwm4ISo
και ο Λουδοβίκος
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qvglWAHDak

----------


## Spark

το κειμενο που ακολουθει έχει σχέση με την κατασκευή που παρουσίασα και το παραθέτω ως σημπληρωματικές πληροφορίες*

Οι χρήσεις των κρυστάλλων στους αρχαίους πολιτισμούς*



*Σήμερα,  αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι όλα τα πράγματα στο σύμπαν είναι μορφές  ενέργειας  με τη δική τους συχνότητα και κραδασμούς, συμπεριλαμβανομένων  και των  κρύσταλλων. Ο Νίκολα Τέσλα δήλωσε αυτή την έννοια ως το κλειδί  για την  κατανόηση του σύμπαντος και απέδειξε πώς ορισμένες μορφές  ενέργειας  μπορούν να αλλάξουν την δο**νητική κατάσταση (ταλάντωση) καθώς  και τον συντονισμό άλλων μορφών ενέργειας.*
*Αυτός  είναι και ο λόγος που τα θεραπευτικά κρύσταλλα και ορυκτά που   χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμη και σήμερα, συμβάλουν στην ευθυγράμμιση και την   ενεργειακή φόρτιση καθώς και να θεραπεύσουν ή αλλάξουν τη δόνηση των   σωματικών μας κυττάρων, των ενεργειακών κέντρων β τσάκρα -και τα   λεπτοφυή σώματα που διαχειρίζονται οι ολιστικοί και εναλλακτικοί   θεραπευτές.*
*Η  λέξη «crystal» προέρχεται από την ελληνική λέξη «κρύσταλλος»- που   σημαίνει «πάγος»- λόγο της καθαρότητας που διέκριναν σε αυτούς και   ιδιαίτερα στους λευκούς χαλαζίες.*
*Οι  αρχαίοι πολιτισμοί δεν είχαν πρόσβαση στην επιστημονική πληροφορία  και  άμεση απτή απόδειξή τους, κάτι που έχουμε σήμερα σχετικά με τη  δύναμη  κρυστάλλων. Ωστόσο, πολιτισμοί σε όλο τον κόσμο φαίνεται να είχαν  μία  ενστικτώδη γνώση ενώ κατείχαν μια βαθύτερη κατανόηση της αξίας και  της  σημασίας τους μέσα στο ίδιο το σύμπαν.*
*Οι εφαρμογές των κρυστάλλων ανά τους πολιτισμούς*

*Ορυκτά,  πολύτιμοι λίθοι και κρύσταλλα χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ και  χιλιετίες για  να ενισχύσουν τη συναισθηματική, σωματική και πνευματική  μας ισορροπία.  Πώς οι αρχαίοι γνώριζαν, δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να γνωρίζουμε  με  βεβαιότητα, αλλά σίγουρα είχαν σημαντική πτυχή της ύπαρξής και την   καθημερινότητα τους.*
*Οι  αρχαίοι έλληνες χρησιμοποιούσαν συχνά θρυμματισμένο αιματίτη  τρίβοντας  τον επάνω τους οι στρατιώτες πριν από την είσοδό τους στη μάχη  με την  ιδέα ότι τους έκανε να ανίκητους. Ο αμέθυστος και η ονομασία του  στην  μυθολογία σχετίζεται άμεσα με τον θεό Διόνυσο, ενώ στα «Λιθικά του   Ορφέως», ο Θειοδάμας (συμβολικό πρόσωπο) εισήγαγε τον Ορφέα στις   γνώσεις περί κρυστάλλων και των εφαρμογών τους στην θεραπεία και την   ενεργειακή προστασία. Α μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια και τις εφαρμογές τους από   τον Ασκληπιό και τον Ιπποκράτη.*
*Μερικές  από της γνώσεις και εφαρμογές των κρυστάλλων που  αποκαλύφθηκαν στον  Ορφέα ήταν η χρήση του χαλαζία για άναμμα φωτιάς και  θεραπείας των  νεφρών, το διαμάντι και πως αυτό ενισχύει το Διονυσιακό  μας στοιχείο,  της χρήσεις των διάφορων χρωματικών αποχρώσεων του αχάτη,  τον πράσινο  ίασπι και πολλούς άλλους. Μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια πως συνδέονται  και με τις  επιστήμες που διέσπειρε στη γαία ο Ερμής ο Τρισμέγιστος ανά  τους  πολιτισμούς και μέσω της διδασκαλίας του μπορούμε να επέμβουμε στην   ύλη.*
*Όπως  προαναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω οι Ρωμαίοι, χρησιμοποιούνταν για  φυλαχτά  και προστασία που ήταν κάτι πολύ σύνηθες μεταξύ Ρωμαίων. Ήταν  χρήσιμα  για την ενίσχυση της υγείας, προσελκύοντας επιθυμητά πράγματα  καθώς και  για την παροχή προστασίας στη μάχη.*
*Ένας  άλλος, από τους πολιτισμούς, που έδιναν ιδιαίτερη σημασία στη  χρήση  καθώς και ιδιότητές των κρυστάλλων ήταν οι Αιγύπτιοι καθώς έθαβαν  τους  νεκρούς τους με χαλαζία πάνω από το μέτωπο πιστεύοντας ότι  βοηθούσαν  στην καθοδήγηση του νεκρού που αναχωρούσε με ασφάλεια στη μετά  θάνατον  ζωή ενώ οι Φαραώ συνήθιζαν να  γεμίζουν με χαλαζία κυλινδρικά  δοχεία τα  οποία χρησίμευαν για να ισορροπήσουν τις ενέργειες Ba και Ka  του  σώματος. Στενά συνδεδεμένοι με την θεά Ίσιδα, ο λαπις λάζουλι,  φοριόταν  από τις κυρίες της βασιλικής οικογένειας β όπως η Κλεοπάτρα β  πάνω από  τα μάτια για να ενεργοποιηθεί η αντίληψη και η αφύπνισή τους.  Δεν  είναι τυχαίο πως οι κορόνες των βασιλέων, και όχι μόνο στην Αίγυπτο,   είχαν επάνω τους πετράδια αφού αυτά βοηθούσαν στην ενεργοποίηση του   τρίτου ματιού!*
*Βέβαια  κανείς δεν μπορεί να προσπεράσει και τους σμαραγδένιους  πίνακες του  Θώθ, (Emerald Tablet) β όπου Θώθ ονόμασαν τον Ερμή τον  Τρισμέγιστό οι  Αιγύπτιοι β και φυλάσονταν στην Μεγάλη Πυρμίδα από τους  ιερείς. Τα  γραπτά του Ερμή υποτίθεται πως διδάσκονταν στους μύστες από  τους  Αιγυπτίους ιερείς πολύ πριν από την εποχή του Πλάτωνα. Δεν είναι  εύκολο  να προσδιοριστεί η ηλικία τους αλλά η απώτατη καταγωγή τους  χάνεται  στη φαραωνική Αίγυπτο.*
*Οι  Κινέζοι και η κινεζική ιατρική ενσωμάτωνε β και ακόμα το κάνει β   συνήθως τη χρήση των θεραπευτικών κρυστάλλων β συμπεριλαμβανομένων   κρυστάλλινες μύτες (wands) και βελόνες που χρησιμοποιούνται στο   βελονισμό, στις αιθερικές θεραπευτικές συνεδρίες (Pranic Healing), οι   οποίες τεχνικές και παραδόσεις προέρχονται από σχεδόν 5000 χρόνια   εφαρμογής τους.*
*Στην  Ινδία και συγκεκριμένα τα Αγιουρβεδικά φάρμακα χρησιμοποιούσαν   κρυστάλλους για την επούλωση συναισθηματικών και ενεργειακών   μπλοκαρισμάτων. Η χρήση των διαφόρων κρυστάλλων  τεκμηριώνεται μέσα στις   σελίδες του Hindu Vedas, όπου αναφέρονται συγκεκριμένοι κρύσταλλοι για   την οποιαδήποτε θεραπεία. Για τους ινδούς τα ζαφείρια φέρνουν  πνευματική  διαύγεια την ισορροπία, ενώ ο ίασπης θεωρείται ότι φέρνει  αρμονία,  σεξουαλική ζωτικότητα, και ισορροπία στα βασικά τσάκρας.*
*Ακόμη  και στο Ισραήλ, οπως αναφέρεται και στην αποκάλυψη του Ιωαννή,  τα  τείχη της Ιερουσαλήμ είχαν δομή από 12 πολύτιμους λίθους στα θεμέλια   τους τοποθετημένοι περίτεχνα και βέβαια δεν είναι τυχαίος και ο αριθμός   τους. Ο πρώτος λίθος που τοποθέτησαν ήταν ο ίασπις και ακολουθούσαν το   ζαφίρι, ο χαλκηδόνιος, το σμαράγδι, ο σαρδόνυχας, το σάρδιο, ο   χρυσόλιθος, ο βήρυλλος, το τοπάζι, ο χρυσόπρασος, ο υάκινθος και   αμέθυστος καθώς και καθεμιά από τις δώδεκα πύλες ήταν φτιαγμένη από ένα   μαργαριτάρι.*
*Οι κρύσταλλοι στις μέρες μας*

*Οι  έννοιες του ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού, όπως αποδεικνύονται από τον James   Clerk Maxwell όπως και πολλοί αλλοι- και η αλληλοεξαρτώμενη φύση τους,   μαζί με τις διάφορες σημαντικές ανακαλύψεις στην κβαντική θεωρία μας   έδωσαν επιστημονικές αποδείξεις για αυτό που οι αρχαίοι πάντα ήξεραν.*
*Επειδή  τα πάντα δονούνται σε ορισμένες συχνότητες έχουν την ικανότητα  και  μεταβάλλουν τις συχνότητες των άλλων αντικειμένων ή των οργάνων  όταν  βρίσκονται στον ίδιο χώρο.*
*Αυτοί  που έχουν περαιτέρω γνώσεις, και συνήθως όχι αποδεκτές από τα   επιστημονικά κατεστημένα, γνωρίζουν επίσης πως οι κρύσταλλοι είναι άμεσα   συνδεδεμένοι και με το ορυχείο το οποίο έχει γίνει η εξόρυξή τους, την   μάνα δηλαδή. Για αυτό και έχει μεγάλη σημασία η χωρά προέλευσης κάθε   κρύσταλλου, ο τρόπος εξόρυξης και αποκόλλησης του, παράγοντες οι οποίοι   επηρεάζουν την ενεργειακή του απόδοση.*
*Ως  εκ τούτου, το κρύσταλλο που δονείται σε δική του ταλάντωση και   συχνότητα- δονείται μέσα στο δικό μας ενεργειακό πεδίο μέσα από το   φυσικό νόμο του συντονισμού και των ταλαντώσεων. Δημιουργεί ένα   μεγαλύτερο δονητικό πεδίο, που επηρεάζει το νευρικό μας σύστημα και τη   διαβίβαση των πληροφοριών προς τον εγκέφαλο.*
*Εν  κατακλείδι, αυτές οι δονήσεις μπορούν να εναρμονίσουν τις  συχνότητες  και την τόνωση της βιοχημικών αλλαγών, επηρεάζοντας τη  σωματική υγεία  μας με ένα θετικό, θεραπευτικό τρόπο.*
*
* *Έρευνα β Επιμέλια Νάσος Παπαδόπουλος*

----------

